# laptop support, specifically thinkpad x61



## asdf (Nov 17, 2008)

i have used freebsd off and on for a few years now but on my laptop i run linux. 

i'd love to run freebsd on my thinkpad but i'm unsure of the hardware support for various laptop-specific features *cough* sleep/hibernate *cough*. 

does anyone have experience with fbsd on thinkpads? i'd try and experiment but it's my daily computer, so i cannot afford to have it down for me to tinker. 

tia!


----------



## dodo1122 (Nov 17, 2008)

I run freebsd 8.0-CURRENT on thinkpad T61p. It works quite well, acpi is supported through acpi_ibm module, and most of the keyboard keys work for me, battery life is acceptable (but definitely room for improvement) and there are various sysctl's to control the ibm-specific hardware stuff, like fan speed etc. As for hibernation and suspend, i never really tested, as i don't need those. All i can say that it's a pleasure to use on my thinkpad  The only thing i know not to work is bluetooth, which gets detected, but no /dev node gets created (even though dmesg says otherwise).


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 12, 2009)

You don't need a special kernel configuration for a T61 the GENERIC kernel will do fine.
IMO custom kernel configs are highly overated and provide little to no benefit.
All you need to do is load the acpi_ibm(4) and snd_hda(4) modules (And any other your configuration might need) and you're done.

I agree with dodo1122, FreeBSD runs prety well on a T61, only problem I had was with the Intel 4695 wireless card, which is supported in CURRENT only.


----------

